# 2017 Mercedes Benz S550 | 22" Niche Wheels Form M157 Charcoal | AudioCItyUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

For this 2016 Mercedes Benz S 550 our customer wanted a new set of Mercedes Wheels and went with 22" Niche Wheels Form M157 in a Matte Charcoal Finish. Wheel and tire set up is 22x9 & 22x10.5 wrapped with 245-30-22 & 295-25-22 Tires. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information. 
(626) 814-1158
www.audiocityusa.com​

__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN


__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEfzhL


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEfzhL
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEeqph


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEeqph
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/VFL4hi


__
https://flic.kr/p/VFL4hi
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEepPu


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEepPu
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEepdE


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEepdE
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WjVNvj


__
https://flic.kr/p/WjVNvj
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEeoH1


__
https://flic.kr/p/WEeoH1
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/VFJK1k


__
https://flic.kr/p/VFJK1k
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WjVNaE


__
https://flic.kr/p/WjVNaE
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

